# Cam and Valvetrain Upgrade



## rafael87 (Feb 8, 2015)

Hello all,

I've got a 2005 m6 GTO with about 85k miles.

I have Pacesetter headers and mid pipes for it. I want to install a:

cam, 
FAST 92mm intake, 
dual valve springs, 
chromoly pushrods, and 
titanium retainers

I want to daily drive it, so what sort of cam grind and manufacturer do you recommend? 
Also, is it recommended that I upgrade my rocker arms, and do you recommend anything else for the cam upgrade? 
Is there anything that's extraneous in my list; do I absolutely need the FAST intake, or can I do without it?
Is there a place where I can get whatever I need in kit form, at a reasonable price?
How much power would I be potentially looking at?

Thanks!


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

I'd go to Flow Tech Induction and at the top there is a Cam Tech Form link. Fill it out and in a couple of days Ed Curtis there will get back with a couple of recommendations that fit your mods, future mods and goals for the car. Get the compete kit with springs, push rods etc. You'll need a tune after install. He custom specs his own cams and his advise is golden. You can expect to gain over 60 RWHP. A cam is the best bang for the buck upgrade and you already have the base needed with long tube headers. I wouldn't be surprised if he gives you the Street Sweeper HT as one of them as it has been a very good, streetable cam for the LS. A timing chain might be a good idea at that mileage. Although it's PITA to install as you have to remove the oil pump to install the chain so while you have it out a Melling oil pump would be a really good upgrade. You can't make any power if your motor takes a crap from the pump going out.

You shouldn't need to upgrade your rockers to aluminum rollers. The stock ones are actually very strong and lighter at the ends where it counts. You may want to get the trunnion upgrade for them but that's all I'd do. 

The LS2 manifold is not a very good one and porting it or getting the FAST is a nice upgrade. It doesn't have the bang for the buck as a cam though as you may only gain 15-20 RWHP so if you have to pick one get the cam.


----------



## rafael87 (Feb 8, 2015)

Thanks so much for the detailed reply!
As for the FAST manifold, would the 102mm be a better buy...or will it only be truly useful if I upgrade the throttle body?


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

The 102 is only marginally better. Your 90mm TB is large enough. If you're looking to maximize your money I'd keep an eye on the for sale sections at various boards like LS1Tech and try to score one of those. Also on the tech form at FTI you don't need to fill in every valve event, etc. Just state what you have and where you want to go. IMHO don't chase dyno numbers but how you want the car to drive


----------



## rafael87 (Feb 8, 2015)

*Texas Speed vs Streetsweeper*

What about the Texas Speed 228R cam on a 112LSA? how does that compare to the streetsweeper? The Texas speed kit with Titanium retainers is more reasonably priced than the Flowtech cam kit with steel retainers. Thanks!


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

That's quite a bit milder cam. You'd get another 20 HP with the SSHT. I wouldn't fret over the retainers. Ti is lighter and benefits guys that are going to rev up very high but that should also be coupled with high RPM lifters, stiffer pushrods and even lighter weight valves Steel is marginally heavier but has the advantage of lasting longer.


----------



## rafael87 (Feb 8, 2015)

What about a Texas Speed cam that would offer similar performance? Is the Streetsweeper cam that much better?


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

IMHO it is. The TSP V2 is a little milder but better than the first you posted.


----------



## rafael87 (Feb 8, 2015)

Do you know any shops in the Sacramento area that you can recommend for tuning?


----------



## Whiplash06Goat (Sep 23, 2015)

You might want to also consider getting those stock heads ported and polished so they flow better, just a thought.


----------

